# Omg I can't believe they all tipped me $20.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Was this law of attraction helping me out? I have only seen a $20 tip a year ago, but these rich women in rich Edina houses all gave me $20 each for a total of $60 as I dropped them off individually. Good thing they didn't put the tip in app because Uber may have decided to keep 80% of the tip. Uber has a bright future after all. 


http://imgur.com/48K3Efk


----------

